# Gentoo on Dell inspiron 8000

## oogie

Hello.

I have been using RedHat Linux for about two years.

Also I have been MS Windowsless for about an year.

So I do know little bit of linux but I decided to put gentoo on my Dell Inspiron 8000 because Redhat on this laptop was really slow due to unwanted stuff and unoptimized kernel.  

This may sound stupid but after two plus years of linux use, I have never compiled kernel before.  Installation of gentoo on this notebook seems to be little tricky due to this.

Has anyone succesfully installed gentoo on Dell Inspiron 8000?

Also any tips on compiling kernel, espescially menu config options?

Thanks in Advance

----------

## TripKnot

http://vergil.chemistry.gatech.edu/~park/dell.html

One thing regarding the eepro100 NIC:  If you have problems with this nic in windows like half the messages on the dell forums are about and have to run in 10mbit full duplex to get it to work, then you need to load the eepro100 driver in the following way:

modprobe eepro100 options=0x10

if the module is autodetected and loaded on boot then you have to unload it first with:

modprobe -r eepro100.  

The rest of the Gentoo install guide or the one at the link above should get you going.

----------

## VoltagE

Just wanted to add one thing that concerns Dell Inspiron 8000.

To get the pcmcia working you need to change the /etc/pcmcia/config.opts

by removing the port range 0x800-0x8ff. If you don't cardmgr will lockup when its scanning this range.

----------

## bLanark

 *Quote:*   

> To get the pcmcia working you need to change the /etc/pcmcia/config.opts 
> 
> by removing the port range 0x800-0x8ff. If you don't cardmgr will lockup when its scanning this range.

 

Kiss, kiss, kiss (on the forehead, I'm happy, but not that happy!)

----------

## manictuga

hi,

I just installed my PIII-600MHz 8000 using the very usefull info in:

http;//vergil.chemistry.gatech.edu/~park/dell.html

Since my laptop has a ATI M4 and a 1400x1050 screen I looked in dell.com for the XF86config file.

I did however have some trouble to install my conceptronic 32 bit NIC PCMCIA card. I used a supported card to install gentoo and then compiled the module for it (I just posted an HOWTO in this Forum).

Regards,

Jorge

----------

